# A city with street gangs vs. a city in a war zone (like Iraq)



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

What a retarded thread. And what the hell has this to do with cities?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

neither, i need some excitement...so i would rather have blood-sucking zombies chasing after me like in london in _28 days later_


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

If we are using the example of Baghdad vs some city with gangs do remember that Baghdad is not a war zone - it's an occupation, what happens after a war. War is fucked not matter which way you cut it and straight up death counts is a horrendously myopic way of judging living standards. Montréal metro I'm guessing you get all your news from Fox.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, here in Colombia we have both, our cities had, and into some lesser extent still have street gangs, while in the countryside, the small towns were converted into total war zones.

Really it is better to be in a city street gangs, in the case of Bogotá for example, the street gang fighting takes place in the south, miles from the city centre or the north, where the wealthy live...it is even far from other low income places... The city has grown, our economy is unaffected, and the development is steady.

Same as Medellín, which was struck harder during the Escobar period. Bombings, selective killings in public places where more often than in Bogotá or Cali. Policemen were shot to death all nights, it was almost like an urban war. But still, Medellín has grown, luckly because the phenomena has been neutralized...to the point that it hosts Colombia's greatest economic and industrial groups, the greatest bank and financial companies, but also houses the country's greatest construction boom.

On the other hand, cities which were war zones, were totally torn down in some cases, guerrilla attacks were common, and their population had to live with curfews, whoever broke it, was probably to be found at the morgue. It was impossible to create enterprises, as the guerrilla tends to blackmail the entepeneurs and farmers...whoever lived nearby the police garrisson (which looks more like a fortress) had a high probability to had their house raized by a proyectile... in some extreme cases like in Bojayá, the town church was destroyed by the guerrillas, killing 119 children and women seeking refuge inside.

Our violent past has left us a lot of teachings...luckly we are getting over them.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK is home to some of the largest criminal syndicates, the triads. And there are alot of them here. But HK is still one of the safest cities in Asia.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There were plenty of snipers in Sarajevo targeting civilians during the Bosnian war. I don't think people were safer back then.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

Montreal Metro said:


> Most are NOT civilians. The Iraqis who died were those who were involved in insurgency. I'd feel safer in Baghdad than in South Bronx. I know that the soldiers there could keep and maintain public safety.


I decided to quit posting here but read this and felt like pointing out how GODAMN STUPID YOU ARE. :cheers:


----------

